# Allatoona Sunday Morning Tournaments



## warrior21 (Aug 27, 2011)

Allatoona Team Tournament Trail

2011-2012 Schedule

Ramp- Galt’s Ferry

Safelight to 12PM

$55.00 Entry Fee

1st tournament will be $60 to cover permits 

(based on minimum of 20 boats)

**No Minimum Tournaments Required To Fish**

Dates:
September 25
October 2, 9, 16, 23, and 30
November 6(no points), 13 and 20
December 4, 11, and 18
January 1, 8, 15, 22, and 29
February 5, 12, 19, and 26
March 4, 11, 18, and 25
April 15,  and 22
Classic April 29th Safelight until 3:00 PM


Tournament Directors:        Rod (Rico) Noonan
                                                Cell  678-414-2416
                                                Home 770-505-1136
rnoonan@ovationpayroll.com


                    Johnny Dunlap
                    Cell 404-597-3224
                    Home 678-401-5737
pratherelec@att.net


----------



## warrior21 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## warrior21 (Sep 12, 2011)

bumpx2


----------

